# craftsman weedwacker



## tjodell41 (Jul 6, 2007)

i have a craftsman weedwacker with a 22.5cc engine. the flex drive a has broke and i only have partial model number. have contacted sears and they are of no help. model number that i have is 316.7551. don't know how many numbers are missing. any ideas on finding a part number of the flex drive?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is not a valid Sears model number. Are you sure it isn't 3167951 as in model number 316795110?


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

how old is this machine. could you post a picture of it


----------

